# Heteropoda lunula



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 23, 2011)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jul 23, 2011)

I like the purple highlights on this species.


----------



## Silberrücken (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, what a gorgeous Huntsman! I too like much the purple highlights.

Do you, by chance, have pics of a male?

Very nice photos, too!  

S.


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice pictures as always
How big is it?


----------



## RodG (Jul 26, 2011)

Very cool huntsman


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 13, 2011)

Silberrücken said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous Huntsman! I too like much the purple highlights.
> 
> Do you, by chance, have pics of a male?
> 
> ...


Ty! I do not even know what sex they are? But how do i have any picture male im inserts the pic. 



fartkowski said:


> Nice pictures as always
> How big is it?


Thanks!!! ;- )) are not nearly so big, about 1,5cm same body. One a molt right now.


































other smaller one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful Malaysian beast you have there & great shots!


----------



## DaveM (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow! Fantastic shots! Nice feeling of coming eye-to-eye with that beautiful beast


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks all!! ; -) :*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hendersoniana (Oct 26, 2011)

Gorgeous spider and beautiful photos! OT here abit, but may i ask what camera and lense you are using? Thanks .


----------



## pavel (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful creature!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Nov 1, 2011)

Hendersoniana said:


> Gorgeous spider and beautiful photos! OT here abit, but may i ask what camera and lense you are using? Thanks .


Ty! Im use Fuji S9600 + DRC-250 at always 



pavel said:


> Beautiful creature!


yes indeed man! ; -)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## beetleman (Nov 1, 2011)

wow! what a beauty,makes me want to get more huntsmans...................


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 1, 2011)

U wanna get more huntsman, i wanna get ONE huntsman . These are freaking gorgeous, the last picture u posted is incredible! I must get some, but i am afraid of fast creatures lol!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks u all ;-)) 

Next pic. 



















portrait

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 2, 2012)

Stunning pics!  I luv when they sit in this classic Heteropoda stance.


----------

